# Autoglym convertible top and leather care



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

About to buy some Autoglym convertible top cleaner and protector (kit included) and also the autoglym leather cleaner and protectant Balm. I will take some before and After pictures for you guys


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I used to use the Autoglum roof kit but changer to the JB and Fabsil and recommended on here mush cheaper and easier and the results are just as good if not better


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

I tried to find me some FabsilGold but here in canada no stores carry it, and to get it online would have costed me about the same if not a little more plus time for shipping, and this week its sunny skies every day so wanted to get it done ASAP....Just used the leather cleaner, works nice, going to apply protectant soon


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

passenger seat cleaned only and driver seat untouched....will post again after protectan is applied


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

Have you read the 'leather care' sticky?

It looks like both seats are very shiny and not the original matte finish. Shiny = dirty.

I suggest perhaps trying the hot towel treatment described in that thread along with a brush to really work in the cleaning products. It makes a big difference.

Oh, and make sure the leather is nice and warm first too


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

well i didnt have a brush so I warmed up the seats while cleaning. Scrubbed with a microfibre and went over seats a couple of times. the shinyness dissappeared. with the heated seats on max and heater blowing hot, i conditioned them and let them sit. Must have been over 45 degrees celcius if not more. after a few minutes I applied some more protectant since it was soaking up rather quickly. after a few hours wiped off excess and will go check on it in another hour or so. I finish work in about 5 hours from now, and the car is in the sun. By then shoud be good to go, already dry to the touch as of now. MUCH softer


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

OK seems like after this treatment my seats are not as Black anymore, almost a more faded colour. While cleaning I didnt get too much grime and no die or colour had come out. but after protecting it seems like they have faded a bit...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What about the roof, did you get it sorted ?


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

Did the roof with the autoglym, with the cleaner I didn't have to use much, the protector used more then half the bottle on one application, I will do one more coat and finish of the bottle, definetly looks clean and black throughout but my roof was in fairly good condition to start, my leather seats are now much softer will take some pics today and get them on here


----------

